# Catch A Fire presents reggae at the Brixton Ritzy Sunday March 4th



## Geoffjp (Feb 25, 2012)

Free. Live reggae bands. Best JA vinyl on the decks from Zinc Fence . 1st Sunday each month Upstairs At The Ritzy. March 4th bumper double bill. El Fata & the Victorious Band. Plus Rhapsody feat. Michael Jai, Doug Sure, & Sophie. 8pm-Midnight. Ritzy Cinema, Brixton Oval, SW2 1JG 0207 733 2229


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you get a *free* drink of water ?


----------

